# Best practice to repair a hole cut into a rib of a standing seam roof.



## Cobradoc (1 mo ago)

Having an ADU built and plumbing put a hole in the roof directly in the middle of a rib of the newly placed standing seam metal roof. Contractor had one of his framers stick a boot on it, which leaked immediately next time it rained. Then he had the roofers do this to it. Other than looking terrible, any other thoughts if this will leak any more than any other normal roof penetration? The first picture with the red box is looking downward from the top, which will be the path of water. My concern is that these boots are perfectly fine for a flat surface, but with this boot being on a raised ridge seam, it could leak prematurely. Is this fix “best practice” in the roofing industry? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

That is the correct type of boot for this situation, but it could have been installed neater. If it were my house, I'd be asking the plumber why they couldn't measure things so as to put that pipe in the middle of a panel.


----------

